# why does my black convict have orange stripes



## wworrell01 (Jan 6, 2014)

I recently bought 2 black convict cichlids from a petstore an I was wondering if anybody could tell me why one of them would have orage stripes instead of the black stripes


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Orange stripes or an orange blotch? Females will have orange bellies..

Can you post some pics?


----------



## wworrell01 (Jan 6, 2014)

Its definately orange stripes an I tried posting pics but I can't I will try again to figure out how to post pics an see what I can do


----------



## wworrell01 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## wworrell01 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## wworrell01 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## wworrell01 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## wworrell01 (Jan 6, 2014)

if anybody can tell me why I would appreciate it


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

If the fish have just been added I'd say she's 'coloured down' so that her black stripes are paler and appearing orange. Just a wild guess but as she acclimates I'd be interested to know if her stripes blacken back up.


----------



## wworrell01 (Jan 6, 2014)

yeah I will keep yall informed with update pics but its been that color since *** got her like a week or 2 an I noticed the other has some orange stripes also I will put up pics of both


----------



## wworrell01 (Jan 6, 2014)

this is the other convict cichlid


----------



## wworrell01 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

It's probably not nigrofasciatus, or at least not fully. Could be, or have some in it, Amatitlania (Cryptoheros) kanna or one of the other convict variants.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Tex Chappy said:


> 'coloured down' so that black stripes are paler and appearing orange.


+1
Nothing too unusual about the appearance of these convicts if you have seen numerous convicts under various states/conditions over a period of many years. Seen them looking like this many, many times at least somewhere at some point in time. People often think a fish is 'supposed' to look a certain way......with out really understanding how variable a fish can be, especially under various conditions.


FedEXguy said:


> It's probably not nigrofasciatus, or at least not fully. Could be, or have some in it, Amatitlania (Cryptoheros) kanna or one of the other convict variants.


Nothing unusual about these fish......just regular aquarium strain convicts. 
I don't want to take this thread on a tangent......but the various so called 'species' of convicts really can NOT be distinguished with out knowing collection point!
No point in speculating along these lines, because now with 4 species, we really don't even know which or what species, aquarium strain convicts are!


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

When I read back what I wrote earlier, I kinda have to wonder what I was getting at? I dunno, typing with a high fever is not recommended, I guess. BC is right, and all I was really trying to say is that convicts come in a wider range of colors than just black and grey like you typically think of them.


----------



## wworrell01 (Jan 6, 2014)

thanks everybody for letting me know I was just wanting to make sure that there was nothing wrong with them but I will put update pics on here for yall to check out


----------

